# Scrap hardpoint saws.



## Dee J (18 Oct 2011)

Over the years I've built up quite a collection of worn-out hardpoint handsaws. I wiped out quite a few cutting thermalite blocks - the rest just wore out on chipboard and similar foul materials.

Beyond slicing a few up with a cutting disc to make scrapers, do they have any other uses - or should I just re-cycle them.

Any idea what type/grade steel they are? Are the teeth and body of the saw the same stuff or have the teeth had their metallurgy modified? Can the teeth be further tempered to allow re-sharpening? Is the steel good enough to use as blanks for smaller saws?

All probably a waste of time - but there is a degree of satisfaction in subverting the disposable culture...

Dee


----------



## Racers (18 Oct 2011)

Hi,

Cut the teeth off and file new teeth and make a new handle?


Pete


----------



## Von Ryan (18 Oct 2011)

With no teeth at all they are brilliant at cutting fibre glass insulation, the rolls rather than slabs.


----------



## LuptonM (18 Oct 2011)

Can't saws like this be sharpened with diamond files?


----------



## Racers (18 Oct 2011)

Hi, LuptonM

Possibly but the teeth will have lost their set and you won't be able to reset them, they will just snap off. you might get away with tickling them up if there are not to blunt, but then you might get a normal saw and sharpen that when it gets blunt.


Pete


----------



## twothumbs (18 Oct 2011)

In the early days the saw doctors used to run an acteylene torch over them and then sharpen. Not hard point anymore of course but still a saw.


----------



## woodpig (18 Oct 2011)

It must be a reasonably good "spring" steel in order to be used as a saw without taking a permanent bend. How good it would be with new teeth cut into it is anybody's guess! If you have a saw set and a file why not give it a go with one of the smaller ones? You'll need to grind off the old hard point teeth first though.


----------



## t8hants (19 Oct 2011)

I inherited several blacksmith made garden hoes that took cut up old saw blades as the blade. Hardened point saws would work very well in them!

Gareth


----------



## Dee J (22 Oct 2011)

"I inherited several blacksmith made garden hoes that took cut up old saw blades as the blade. Hardened point saws would work very well in them!".... Good plan... hoes... maybe even sickles and trowels...

Dee


----------



## condeesteso (22 Oct 2011)

The sheet steel is very good indeed for making cabinet scrapers, or scratch-stock blades. It's good quality steel, shame to waste it!


----------

